# Agoudimos or Endeavor?



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm planing to travel from Brindisi to Igoumenitsa in the next few days, and wonder if anyone can help me choose between these two ferry companies?
Agoudimos has a daytime sailing, which I think I'd prefer.

I'm finding Agoudimos's booking process a bit confusing. Which accommodation class should I choose if I'm going to stay in the van (if I'm allowed to) - the options seem to be Economy or IX, whatever that is? Also, there is no availability on deck for the van, so the other option seems to be "Minibus\Camper\Caravan per meter", but I can't specify the length of my van (there is a box for it but it won't allow me to alter the figure in there, which is 42cm!). Price has come out at €108.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

I've only travelled on the longer routes with Minoan but I would think the booking should be fairly similar.

If the camping on board option is permitted on your sailing then you should select 'deck' as your accomodation option, note the price is always per person per crossing.

I've had a quick look at Agoudimos and vehicle options seem to be campers up to 5m, 5 - 7m or over 7m so you should select the relevant one from those.

http://www.agoudimos-lines.com/Content.aspx?page=105&lang=en-US

Similar thing with Endeavor lines but with differing length options, it also states that camping on board is only until 30/10 so you'd probably have to have a recliner or a cabin with them..

http://www.endeavor-lines.com/en/fares

If Don Madge sees this i'm sure he will have a more definitive answer.

Pete


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

I would suggest you phone them and explain you can't understand the web booking system and would like to book by telephone. That way you can be fairly certain that you have the right ticket for you and your vehicle on the date you want. Get them to e-mail you a confirmation. The phone no is +30 210 414 1301 

That's what I've done for years with other ferry companies without any problems.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

DocHoliday said:


> I'm planing to travel from Brindisi to Igoumenitsa in the next few days, and wonder if anyone can help me choose between these two ferry companies?
> Agoudimos has a daytime sailing, which I think I'd prefer.
> 
> I'm finding Agoudimos's booking process a bit confusing. Which accommodation class should I choose if I'm going to stay in the van (if I'm allowed to) - the options seem to be Economy or IX, whatever that is? Also, there is no availability on deck for the van, so the other option seems to be "Minibus\Camper\Caravan per meter", but I can't specify the length of my van (there is a box for it but it won't allow me to alter the figure in there, which is 42cm!). Price has come out at €108.


Hi Doc,

I've used the Agoudimos day sailing many times over the years. You will get the use of the van as well as mains electric. They will also let you use the showers as well just ask at the pursers office. All you need to book is a deck passage and the van. Remember the day sailing does not operate on Tuesday and Wednesday.

At this time of the year you can by your ticket at the Agoudimos office which is through the port gate and the offices are on the right. You can park outside the gate for the night before a day sailing.

Endeavor Lines will also allow you to use your van on the overnight crossing. Some sailings arrive in Igoumenitsa in the very early hours of the morning.

This is us and Magbax travels parked outside Brindisi port










This is us parked up for the night in front of the Igoumenitsa Ferry terminal










This us waiting to board the ferry at Brindisi.










Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

peejay said:


> I've had a quick look at Agoudimos and vehicle options seem to be campers up to 5m, 5 - 7m or over 7m so you should select the relevant one from those.


Actually there's no availabilty for that option for Friday (bit surprising) so I tried the other that I gave.

EDIT: I was looking at a different site to you, Peejay: this one. The price is cheaper there. Hmmm.

Don, thanks for the pics etc. Can you recommend a wildcamp spot near Igoumenitsa for the evening of arrival? Don't fancy driving far in the dark on my first evening in Greece.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

DocHoliday said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a quick look at Agoudimos and vehicle options seem to be campers up to 5m, 5 - 7m or over 7m so you should select the relevant one from those.
> ...


Hi Doc,

Just exit the port turn left and park in the large car park in front of the port terminal building. See photo number two.

If you don't fancy that turn right out of the port and continue up the hill and there is a psrking area overlooking the port.

Regards

Don


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I opted to stay at the respective ferry terminals both nights. Bought my ticket on the morning of departure at the check-in hut - van plus myself cost €99, which is cheaper than advertised on the web. Masses of spare room on the ferry and use of van and EHU as Don said. 

There is free wifi at the Igoumenitsa terminal, including in the car park outside if you have a wifi aerial. I think the network to connect to is called Ogli. You have to create a username and password if you want to connect for more than half an hour, but otherwise it was hassle free and fast.

It's my first trip here ever and I'm liking Greece so far, even though the weather is foul.


----------

